# Motor disco duro



## thelscIVRF

Ola tengo varios motores de discos duros que he desmontado y de lectores de cd he oido que son motores trifasicon y no se como alimentarlos y me gustaria que me facilitasen un circuito. si lo han probado mejor y si lleva pcb po smejor que mejor 

gracias a todos


----------



## 207324

Nose si son motores paso a paso los motores que usan los discos duros, dudo por las revoluciones a las que trabajan pero si pudieras enviar una fotito. Quiza pueda ayudarte

En el foro hay miles de temas que hablan de mototres paso a paso con proyectos y todo

Suerte!!!


----------



## thelscIVRF

pues no son motores paso a paso creo que son trifasicos yevan 4 cables y tiene unas 5000rpm con eso vale? poer favor ayudadme k los necesito
gracias


he leido que necesitan 3 señales desfasadas 90º cada una pero como hago eso


----------



## El nombre

En la revista elektor del año pasado ( o el anterior) hay un variador para ese tipo de motores. Más concretamete para los de aeromodelismo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Como dice "El Nombre", en aeromodelismo han desarrollado etapas de potencia para este tipo de motores, obteniendo potencias importantes (Para ese tamaño de motor).
Si te interesa el tema aqui tienes alguna data:

http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37545
http://www.aerodesign.de/peter/2001/LRK350/index_eng.html
http://www.radetzki.información/html/sbl_micro_e.html
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=140454


----------



## Maritto

Hola gente!
La verdad es que me intereso mucho este tema, yo creci desde pequeño con la idea de que los motores electricos, no eran lo suficientemente potentes (no tenian la relacion adecuada, peso/rendimiento) teniendo en cuenta la bateria, como para poder hacer volar algo!
Me llama mucho la atensión esto, como es? alguien me podria explicar?

Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## thelscIVRF

gracias a todos por responder pero esk en esas paginas no me entiendo mui bien y en la k veo algo es en latercera pero yo no tengo presupuesto para un procesador o un microcontrolador si se puede acer algo sin micros ni procesadores decidmelo por favor


----------



## El nombre

El problema que había en los motores de corriente continua era la batería. Los equipos de radio control eléctricos estaban desfasados por motivos de durabilidad.
Con la aparición de las baterías LIPO la cosa cambió. Gran cantidad de corriente, carga rápida y poco volumen. 
Con ello se perfeccionaron los motores, bajando su peso y rendimiento, y ahora podemos disfrutar de lo lindo. Hace unos años era impensable un helicóptero tan pequeño y sin problemas de peso.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Tambien ha cambiado la tecnologia de los motores, entes los motores de continua o tenian carbones o un sistema oscilador para alimentarlo con alterna bastante simple, ahora existen motores con imanes permanentes de neodimio y sofisticados generadores de alterna.


----------



## thelscIVRF

a ver k os estays saliendo del tema


----------



## Fogonazo

Es que salirce del tema es lo mas lindo, es como el "Recreo" en la escuela.
Y volviendo a tu motor, en la placa del disco duro no ubicaste el controlador original del motor ?


----------



## thelscIVRF

pues habia algun k otro integrado pero el motor solo daba vuelta durante unos segundos porque al no estar conectado al pc y ademas se quemo la eprom k yeba


----------



## Fogonazo

Tienes datos del IC controlador original ? (Codigo, Logotipo)


----------



## thelscIVRF

pues la verdad es que no


----------



## Chico3001

Reviviendo un poco este tema... alguien sabe que tipo de motor traen los discos duros? stepper, trifasico, servo o DC brushless?

Consegui unos discos duros viejos por que quiero encender los motores... pense que eran motores normales pero me di cuenta que al girarlo con la mano se siente como si fuera un stepper... (el campo magnetico lo atasca ligeramente en angulos bien definidos), investigando en la red aparentemente son servos... pero tenia entendido que altas velocidades de rotacion solo se consiguen con DC sin escobillas o trifasicos.... 

Y para colmo de males no encuentro el datasheet en internet... asi que ni idea de como probarlo...


----------



## jorger

Hola.
En los hdds el que hace girar los discos es un brushless trifásico y también pueden llevar un pap (aparte del brushless) si el hdd es antiguo pero si es ''moderno'' tienen algo que en internet lo llaman ''bobina de voz'',valla nombre .
Para aeromodelismo estos motores no me acaban de gustar mucho,el estator que traen tienen muy poca ''chicha'' para rebobinar y tal (eso me parece a mí).Para esto creo que es mejor uno de una disketera,son mas grandes y tienen mas par,digo yo...

Saludos.


----------



## LachitoFeroz

Hola

Pues con el tema de los motores BLDC yo me puse a investigar un poco y logre hacer un controlador simple con una serie de transistores, potenciometro y Arduino. les dejo el link de mi blog donde publique algunos videos espero que sean ilustrativos. No use un ESC de aeromodelismo por que me parecian muy costosos. Si se cuenta con un CI oscilante que genere PWM se puede crear un controlador y poder jugar mas con el uso de voltaje y corriente, yo hice funcionar un motor de 3 fases con 5v. 

http://lachitoferoz.blogspot.com/2009/10/driver-bldc-brushless-de-corriente.html

Espero sus comentarios.


----------



## jorger

Te felicito, está muy bien explicado y veo que le pusiste empeño al tema,buen trabajo .Con 5v parece que el motor gira rápido,más o menos a qué velocidad?

Creo que sería interesante también hacer un controlador brushless en el que no se tuviera que utilizar el pc,de momento la cosa está ahi al aire y no se habla mucho de ello..

Un saludo.


----------



## LachitoFeroz

bueno pues ya consegui un tacometroy el maximo de RPMs fue 1720, y con respecto a que este conectado a la PC, pues en realidad es autonomo, lo que esta conectado es el Arduino que es mi placa de prototipos, por facilidad uso esta por que programarla es muy facil y me da una salida de 5v. De hecho solo quiero hacer unas pruebas y subir los diagramas. El arduino se sustituye por un chip AVR programado o un oscilador con la rutina para generar el pulso PWM. y con una bateria de celular de ion litio ligera y con buen amperaje ya se podria tener lo necesario para construir un helicopero pequeño. 

Saludos


----------



## champre

LachitoFeroz dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Pues con el tema de los motores BLDC yo me puse a investigar un poco y logre hacer un controlador simple con una serie de transistores, potenciometro y Arduino. les dejo el link de mi blog donde publique algunos videos espero que sean ilustrativos. No use un ESC de aeromodelismo por que me parecian muy costosos. Si se cuenta con un CI oscilante que genere PWM se puede crear un controlador y poder jugar mas con el uso de voltaje y corriente, yo hice funcionar un motor de 3 fases con 5v.
> 
> http://lachitoferoz.blogspot.com/2009/10/driver-bldc-brushless-de-corriente.html
> 
> Espero sus comentarios.


genial LachitoFeroz!

lo que faltaría es saber cómo conectar el motor. Habrá algún método?


----------



## NACHCAR

sabes soy nuevo en este foro pero se lo suficiente sobre discos duros y condestando a tu pregunta .Aquellos motores se llaman servomotores son con alimentacion de cuatro vias las cuales a su vez estan controladas por un driver sea cual sea el que tenga el disco duro por lo que son tan presisos para  dar las rpm nesesarias. y es asi que te aconsejaria que investigaras sobre estos servomotores.


----------



## antiworldx

Osea son motores trifasicos? Hipoteticamente si conecto dos, uno funcionara como altenrador trifasico y hara girar al otro?
Hago esta pregunta porque quiero hacer algunas pruebas con corrientes trifasicas, pero la de distribucion local es muy alta, un alternador de auto requiere un motor grande (relativamente) y si estos pequeños motores pueden generar una corriente trifasica, aunque con alto voltaje, son la perfecta opcion para cuestiones de estudio.

Con respecto al controlador, pues no es tan complicado hacer un control, ya que con un oscilador y una red de atraso pueden generarse las ondas necesarias para su operacion.
Leere mas al respecto y una vez que tenga algo palpable, hare un post con los resultados e ideas.



> Hola
> 
> Pues con el tema de los motores BLDC yo me puse a investigar un poco y logre hacer un controlador simple con una serie de transistores, potenciometro y Arduino. les dejo el link de mi blog donde publique algunos videos espero que sean ilustrativos. No use un ESC de aeromodelismo por que me parecian muy costosos. Si se cuenta con un CI oscilante que genere PWM se puede crear un controlador y poder jugar mas con el uso de voltaje y corriente, yo hice funcionar un motor de 3 fases con 5v.
> 
> http://lachitoferoz.blogspot.com/200...corriente.html
> 
> Espero sus comentarios



Excelente trabajo, ahora deja preguntar al respecto. Estas usando el pwm con todos los valores de una senoide desfasada pi/3 rad? o solo estas usando los estados +5, 0 y -5? Si solo hiciste esos estados, probablemente por eso no fue posible tener mayor eficiencia del motor. (es comentario/pregunta) Estoy interesado en esos detalles, ya que yo estoy realizando un generador trifasico de velocidad variable usando 1600 valores de la senoide usando un dsPic, asi podriamos, si gustas, mejorar muchisimo tu control y aumentar la eficiencia.

Salu2!


----------



## levv

Hola a todos .. les comentare que tengo muchos disco duros que ya he destripado.. y he guardado cada parte que creo que puede servir.. Motores, imanes, platos, placas, inclusive las carcazas.. a la espera que se pueda hacer algunos proyectos con ellas.. ojala pronto alguno de uds. puedan publicar algun circuito para controlar los motores por ejemplo, pues la verdad quiero aprender y probar...  gracias


----------



## kvn507kdv

saludos ante todo, veo que controlar motores de disco duro es un tema al cual no se ha podido encontrar una solución evidente, yo también lo he intentado pero nada. en mi caso utilice un PIC y 6 mosfet, la lógica seria así: 
el paso 1 activo la bobina A (pulso 1 Q6 y Q2)
el paso 2 activo la bobina B (pulso 2 Q2 y Q4)
el paso 3 activo la bobina C (pulso 3 Q3 y Q5)
me funciono a una velocidad lenta al aumentar la velocidad de los pulsos comenzó a girar en ambas direcciones.
al observar el circuito original que lo controlaba utilizaba el mismo circuito compuesto por mosfet, entonces creo que es la secuencia la que esta mal, la secuencia se basa en lo ya mencionado de desfasar los pulsos.
si alguien posee mayor información o ya encontró alguna forma de controlar estos motores que lo poste.


----------



## jorger

kvn507kdv dijo:


> saludos ante todo, veo que controlar motores de disco duro es un tema al cual no se ha podido encontrar una solución evidente, yo también lo he intentado pero nada. en mi caso utilice un PIC y 6 mosfet, la lógica seria así:
> el paso 1 activo la bobina A (pulso 1 Q6 y Q2)
> el paso 2 activo la bobina B (pulso 2 Q2 y Q4)
> el paso 3 activo la bobina C (pulso 3 Q3 y Q5)
> me funciono a una velocidad lenta al aumentar la velocidad de los pulsos comenzó a girar en ambas direcciones.
> al observar el circuito original que lo controlaba utilizaba el mismo circuito compuesto por mosfet, entonces creo que es la secuencia la que esta mal, la secuencia se basa en lo ya mencionado de desfasar los pulsos.
> si alguien posee mayor información o ya encontró alguna forma de controlar estos motores que lo poste.


 
Aquí tienes una posible solución: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/construccion-motor-brushless-casero-36299/index2.html

Que en ese tema se trate un brushless casero no significa (y no tiene nada que ver) que no pueda funcionar con motores de discos duros.

Saludos.


----------



## foton5

Hola a todos.
A qui les traigo una posible solucion a este tema.lo saque de una pagina web y esta basado en el integrado 555.
Un integrado bastante versatil y de muchas aplicaciones.


----------



## jorger

foton5 dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> A qui les traigo una posible solucion a este tema.lo saque de una pagina web y esta basado en el integrado 555.
> Un integrado bastante versatil y de muchas aplicaciones.



Pero eso es para servos, aquí se está hablando sobre motores trifásicos.. y  no tiene nada que ver con lo que tu expones!


----------



## pandacba

kvn507kdv dijo:


> saludos ante todo, veo que controlar motores de disco duro es un tema al cual no se ha podido encontrar una solución evidente, yo también lo he intentado pero nada. en mi caso utilice un PIC y 6 mosfet, la lógica seria así:
> el paso 1 activo la bobina A (pulso 1 Q6 y Q2)
> el paso 2 activo la bobina B (pulso 2 Q2 y Q4)
> el paso 3 activo la bobina C (pulso 3 Q3 y Q5)
> me funciono a una velocidad lenta al aumentar la velocidad de los pulsos comenzó a girar en ambas direcciones.
> al observar el circuito original que lo controlaba utilizaba el mismo circuito compuesto por mosfet, entonces creo que es la secuencia la que esta mal, la secuencia se basa en lo ya mencionado de desfasar los pulsos.
> si alguien posee mayor información o ya encontró alguna forma de controlar estos motores que lo poste.



Las señales  deben estar desfasadas si no no funcionara

les tiro una ayudita lean esto para empezar, suelten el soldador y el tester...

http://www.renesas.com/applications/key_technology/motor_control/motor_algorithms/child_folder/bldc.jsp

y esto otro
http://www2.renesas.eu/applications/industrial/01_motor_control/030_general_motor_control/030_3_phase_synchronous/index.html

otro poquito más de ayuda

http://www.eetasia.com/ART_8800460524_1034362_NT_1b89d30b.HTM


MMM me parece que estoy dando demasiadas pistas.....


----------



## GONAJ

si me permiten copartirles algo que encontre.

Los motores brushless (sin escobillas) se caracterizan precisamente por eso, por no tener ningún elemento que provoque rozamiento entre el rotor y la carcasa exterior.
Son muy usados en muchas aplicaciones, pero las que nos pillan más de cerca seguramente sean los discos duros y los ventiladores de los PC: la mayoría de ellos están gobernados con motores brushless.
 aun no puedo publicar enlaces, espero lo antes posible hacerlo ya que en la pagina da el diagrama y el codigo para programarlo con un pic 18f


----------



## LittleBastard

lo mejor es utilizar la misma tarjeta del disco duro sólo es encontrar los pines correctos y puentear


----------

